# Powermatic 64 Table Saw - What do you think of it?



## bdaleray (Jan 6, 2009)

Does anyone have, or has used, a Powermatic 64 Table Saw?

I'm planning on buying a decent table saw in the next couple of months, and the Powermatic 64 caught my eye - it looks to be about $1,000 or so through amazon, and about the right size for me. 1.5hp 115/230v, left tilting, decent fence.

I'm definitely a hobbyist, but I've learned to buy once / cry once. I don't need huge power, and portability is a bonus - it will be living in my (oversized) one-car garage that my wife wants to be able to park in. I'll have to slide it over to the wall once I'm done.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

I have never used a 64 but I have used a 66 and a 72 at a dealer (used machinery) and my suggestion is save you money and buy a used 66 it will run you around $600 so you save yourself some money and get a much better saw.


----------



## sawdustphill (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello bdaleray 
I owened and used the 64A for nine years and recently upgraded to a new unisaw.
this is a well built and dependable saw. I made a lot of cabinets, porch swings, and butcher blocks
with it over the years it also held its value when I sold It I got $500 for it still in good shape.
I think you will be well pleased with it.

Phillip from Ky.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The Powermatic name tends to conjure up more reverence than some….some of it deserved, some of it not. PM has some marquis products that set the standard (ie PM66). While the PM64a is a nice example of an older style contractor saw, it's not a PM66 caliber product and is remarkably similar to many of the now discontinued Taiwanese contractor saws such as the former Jet, former Bridgewood, former Woodtek, former Grizzly G0576 (and G0444Z), GI 50-185 and 50-175. The odds are high that many of them roll out of the same factory. PM adds a nice fence, a good motor, and an extension table, but at it's core, it remains a Taiwanese contractor saw with yellow paint, the PM name plate, and all the issues associated with an outboard motor, poor dust collection, no riving knife, table mounted trunnions, connecting rods, and the tendencies for heeling and alignment issues. It's based on a 60 year old design, that is largely obsolete in today's market, and hasn't seen an update in 10-15 years.

I don't mean to come across as not liking the PM64a….I loved my very similar GI 50-185, but I liked my Craftsman 22124 hybrid and Shop Fox W1677 cabinet saw more. It's a fairly outdated design considering the premium price tag of $1000. If you could get it for $600-$700 new, or could find a used one for $400-$500, it'd be a pretty reasonable deal IMO, but $1000 will buy a more updated saw. If you've got 220v available, $1000 goes along way toward something like a Grizzly G1023RL or G0690 3hp cabinet saws, which are considerably more substantial saws than any of the hybrids or contractor saws.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd look for the 66, too. I love PM, don't get me wrong, but the vintage 66 is an entirely different animal than the 64.

good:









friggin awesome!









KnottScott puts it in very gentlemanly terms but I'll say that powermatic is not what it used to be, with a few exceptions perhaps. I have a newer PM jointer that I wish I didn't buy. I could have bought four vintage PM jointers for the price and they would have been much better machines. I'd either go vintage or save a bit more for a better machine. That's my opinion, for what it's worth.


----------



## Bill1225 (Oct 31, 2011)

My first table saw was a 64 it was a good saw mine had a vega fence i liked it alot. I think they are now over priced for what it is. If your set on a contractor style saw look on craigs list there all over the place cheap. I have seen older deltas and powermatic 63( made in usa and was replaced by the 64) all in the $300 to $400 price range


----------



## doyoulikegumwood (Jun 21, 2007)

I personally would have a hard time justifying 1000 bucks for a contractor saw when their are so many good hybrids out there for around $1000 and used you can buy a ton of cabinet saws.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

To add to Bertha's pics, here's a look under the hood of a PM66:









I don't have any pics of the guts of a PM64a specifically, but I know that they're very similar to these: (nothing to justify $1000)


----------



## bdaleray (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback.

I'll start looking for a good used cabinet saw. Any good sources other than craigslist? I'd prefer to stay somewhat local to Atlanta….


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Redmond' is Newman, GA and are well regarded for good deals on new and used saws. Ebay and the free classifieds on woodworking sites are also good sources.

Good luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## floyda (Nov 21, 2011)

Would like to ask Al,West Va. What kind of stand is on the saw and where can I get one?


----------

